# Diet critique



## breumr (Jan 7, 2020)

Looking to get some critique on my new diet. 30 years old, 5"11, ~172lb/78kg. Unsure of body fat percentage. Have been training for quite a few years but want to start taking my diet a bit more serious now. No interest in competing so diet doesn’t need to be 100% spot on but looking to put on size without too much fat gain. I remember doing a dirty bulk when I was a teenager going from 70kg to 85kg and it wasn’t pretty.

Average day looks as follows with gym immediately after meal 1 in the morning. Diet is similar on non-training days with the exception of PWO shake.





Dinner is whatever we’re cooking for the family but generally consists of a combination of meat, a source of carbs and veggies.

Meal 2 would ideally be something different to get extra variety but this is the easiest way to get in a large amount of PWO carbs at work.

Any critique would be appreciated.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 7, 2020)

Less whey, more real food. Find your maintenance and adjust accordingly. Consistency really is the key here. I personally don't like the bulk/cut yo-yo dieting so my recommendation would be to take it slow. It really depends on your goals though.


----------



## Beserker (Jan 7, 2020)

Ditto on more real food. I sharted myself just reading about 150gs of whey per day... add in some tuna or lean beef, and eggs.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 7, 2020)

I don't have much say in diet but you doing herbal life or something? Half your meals are protein shakes. 

Ground Turkey, ground beef, tuna, egg salad can all fill the place of all those shakes. Are you probably feel better that you're actually eating food


----------



## breumr (Jan 7, 2020)

Fair call on the whey. Main reason for high whey amount is the PWO shake with dextrose and also trying to get my carbs in through oats as it's difficult eating that many carbs at work. 

I've been tapering up 100 calories a week from 2500 calories and have landed here where I'm quite happy with the number of calories without much fat gain. 

Is the amount of protein a bit on the high end as well perhaps?


----------



## breumr (Jan 7, 2020)

I eat meal 2 at 9.30am so I can't force feed myself rice, chicken, beef or tuna at that time of the morning which is why I've opted for oats but accompanied with whey as the source of protein as there isn't much else that goes well with oats. It's unlikely I can swap meal two for "real foods" so I'm thinking of reducing whey and adding some nuts as an additional meal:




On training days I'll still have a shake consisting of water, simple carb and whey immediately PWO.


----------



## andy (Jan 7, 2020)

too much protein.
almost no diversity in foods.

meal 4 - whatever the family eats, but macros are counted to a gram - this is interesting)

add more veggies also.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 7, 2020)

Walnuts, almonds, pecans, peanuts
Peanut butter 
Celery carrots banana apple
Humus 
Boiled eggs 

There are a ton of little snacks


----------



## Jin (Jan 7, 2020)

Pinkbear said:


> Walnuts, almonds, pecans, peanuts
> Peanut butter
> Celery carrots banana apple
> Humus
> ...



Without raspberry danishes, there can be no gains.


----------



## German89 (Jan 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Without raspberry danishes, there can be no gains.



You filthy bastard...

I agree with what everyones said so far. 

I would swap for real meals too. Not supplemented.  Maybe swap to cream of wheat instead? Rice? Potatoes? Bread? Theres more than just oats for carbs.

I like rice. But just swapped to cream of wheat for one of my meals.  And I have lucky charms post workout


----------



## CJ (Jan 7, 2020)

How about Meal 1, instead of a protein shake, you make a quick 3 egg omelette with some veggies tossed in?

It takes almost no time, you can even make it the night before, and microwave it in the morning. 

Easy way to add in a whole food protein source, with lots of nutrients in the yolks, plus some added veggies for their nutrients, fiber, etc...


----------



## German89 (Jan 7, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> How about Meal 1, instead of a protein shake, you make a quick 3 egg omelette with some veggies tossed in?
> 
> It takes almost no time, you can even make it the night before, and microwave it in the morning.
> 
> Easy way to add in a whole food protein source, with lots of nutrients in the yolks, plus some added veggies for their nutrients, fiber, etc...


you'd hate me. i hardly eat veggies now

most i eat are onions and carrots. 

i'm addicted to carrots.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> you'd hate me. i hardly eat veggies now
> 
> most i eat are onions and carrots.
> 
> i'm addicted to carrots.


I don’t recall the last time I ate a vegetable. Has to be years ago.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Jan 7, 2020)

breumr said:


> Fair call on the whey. Main reason for high whey amount is the PWO shake with dextrose and also trying to get my carbs in through oats as it's difficult eating that many carbs at work.
> 
> I've been tapering up 100 calories a week from 2500 calories and have landed here where I'm quite happy with the number of calories without much fat gain.
> 
> Is the amount of protein a bit on the high end as well perhaps?



One shake per day is fine. Use it as a supplement, not a staple... the exact opposite of what you are doing. Doing a shake immediately post workout isn't necessary unless you are training fasted, and even that is debatable. Your body takes a while to digest things and if you've already had two meals before training you'll still be digesting that food. The whole idea of your body eating its own muscle, through a process called gluconeogenesis (if you're interested in looking it up), really only happens in true starvation. Then you have more problems to worry about, like your heart muscle being catabolized. Nutrient timing isn't something you need to worry about at your level, just focus on getting in more REAL FOOD.

You can absolutely lower your protein intake. 1g/lb of body weight is adequate. 

There are some great recommendations in this thread of what to eat instead of whey. Try meal prepping ahead of time. Not sure what your schedule looks like but you might have to pick a day to do all of your cooking if scheduling is an issue for you. Invest in tupperware. Learn to enjoy being in the kitchen. Read up on the stickies in this section.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 7, 2020)

greens make u digest the protein better and they help u take a good clean shit..Eat them u fuks


----------



## ComeBacKid85 (Jan 7, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> greens make u digest the protein better and they help u take a good clean shit..Eat them u fuks


I’ll second that! Haven’t been eating enough. Thank for the reminder. Lucky my ass still been good in that department. Doing meta ed to help but have to do better for my long term situation. Bro Bundy is the Man!!!


----------



## Joliver (Jan 7, 2020)

Eat a time appropriate protein source. Nothing wrong with whey. It's a perfect protein, but it's not appropriate for breakfast with a 3.5 hour window until the next meal. 

Digestion times:
Whey 90min
Eggs 4hr
Meat 6-8+hrs (extremely variable/depends on how it's prepared as well)
Dairy (casein) 8hrs
Soy...don't.

Rule of thumb: eggs for breakfast, whey for pwo, meat for dinner, and dairy overnight (cottage cheese is especially good for overnight). The overarching strategy is to always have available amino acids circulating in your blood for recovery.


----------



## snake (Jan 7, 2020)

I think you're good but high on the protein. I'm not going to shit on your use of protein shakes, just questioning the amount.

As for the "Eat real food" suggestions. Plug in those numbers for lean beef, eggs, nuts and what not and see what it does to your total calories and fat intake, do it and see. I already know the results.

I'm going to single out a protein source that in my opinion should never be mentioned to anyone over the age of 18; Peanut butter. Don't do it.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 7, 2020)

snake said:


> I'm going to single out a protein source that in my opinion should never be mentioned to anyone over the age of 18; Peanut butter. Don't do it.



I'm gonna pretend like I didn't just read that :32 (8):


----------



## snake (Jan 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm gonna pretend like I didn't just read that :32 (8):



I expecting a peanut butter defense from you. :32 (18):

And CJ, don't encourage him.


----------



## German89 (Jan 7, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> greens make u digest the protein better and they help u take a good clean shit..Eat them u fuks



Make me!!!!!


----------



## Raider (Jan 8, 2020)

The key is definitely meal prep. This way time and situations are never an issue on taking in proper foods. Lots of bulk cooking to save time. Oh and pop tarts, don’t forget pop tarts or you’ll hear from Big dog and a number of other people on this site! They do love their pop tarts around here, lol!!


----------



## bigdog (Jan 8, 2020)

German89 said:


> you'd hate me. i hardly eat veggies now
> 
> most i eat are onions and carrots.
> 
> i'm addicted to carrots.



same here..  very little veggies anymore but i am not addicted to carrots just yet LOL...  I eat 4 whole over easy eggs over plain white rice pre and again post workout every morning. ill do grits (i am cajun motherfukker) or cream of wheat to switch things up a bit. If i do a shake it will have golden grahams or cinnamon toast crunch blended in that bastard! I still am a fatty at heart!


----------



## breumr (Jan 9, 2020)

If I substitute my oats in the morning for an ommelette that's a huge loss of carbs though? I could add bread but then it suddenly changes it from a very quick to drink smoothie to a big meal I need to get through early in the morning.


----------



## CJ (Jan 9, 2020)

breumr said:


> If I substitute my oats in the morning for an ommelette that's a huge loss of carbs though? I could add bread but then it suddenly changes it from a very quick to drink smoothie to a big meal I need to get through early in the morning.



You would be having the omelette instead of the whey protein. You can still eat your oats.

And don't say smoothie anymore. Thank me later.


----------



## German89 (Jan 9, 2020)

bigdog said:


> same here..  very little veggies anymore but i am not addicted to carrots just yet LOL...  I eat 4 whole over easy eggs over plain white rice pre and again post workout every morning. ill do grits (i am cajun motherfukker) or cream of wheat to switch things up a bit. If i do a shake it will have golden grahams or cinnamon toast crunch blended in that bastard! I still am a fatty at heart!



I just swapped my pre workout rice to cream of wheat.  Figured something had to change in my diet and it's a little more filling then the rice I was having.


----------



## German89 (Jan 9, 2020)

breumr said:


> If I substitute my oats in the morning for an ommelette that's a huge loss of carbs though? I could add bread but then it suddenly changes it from a very quick to drink smoothie to a big meal I need to get through early in the morning.



You gotta eat mannn. 

Depending on the type of bread will determine the amount you eat for total carbs. Every type of bread is different.  You can make it even a breakfast burrito.  Because those tortillas are full of carbs and calories. 

You drink a shake for convenience?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 9, 2020)

breumr said:


> If I substitute my oats in the morning for an ommelette that's a huge loss of carbs though? I could add bread but then it suddenly changes it from a very quick to drink smoothie to a big meal I need to get through early in the morning.



how does putting 2-3 pieces of bread in a toaster turn it into a big deal?
prep eggs for 3 days, throw them in the microwave same time you put the fukkin bread in the toaster, make the shake for your next meal while both are getting ready and take it with you, throw 1/2 an avocado on the eggs, boom.
not rocket science, we tend to overthink these things but the more you do it, it will become routine and you can literally do all that shit in 10 mins.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 9, 2020)

the big meal will be better for results and stay with you longer too... wont take any more time to eat that meal than to drink a shake.


----------

